# Northernmost DART station park and ride



## Slim

Hi

I need to visit Dublin for one day next month. Rather than stay overnight the previous night I am thinking of driving to the northernmost DART station and commuting in to Tara Street and reversing the route in the evening. Some questions (as I find the website unclear):
1. Is the Howth the northernmost station?
2. Is there secure parking there? 
3. Cost of parking for the day?
4. Any better suggestions, i.e. park at airport and take the air coach or airlink?
5. How much would the DART ticket return for the day be?

Thanks, Slim.


----------



## STEINER

Howth is the original northern DART terminus.  Don't drive to Howth to commute into Tara Street, its out of your way as Howth is a cul de sac.

Depending on where exactly you are driving from, get a commuter train from any rail station from Dundalk to Donabate, or any Dart from Malahide.


----------



## Protocol

http://www.irishrail.ie/media/dublinarea1.pdf?v=ge4drca

DART map.


----------



## gipimann

If you're coming to Dublin via M1, park at Whitehall church and get a bus into the city centre.  Parking is free and several bus routes pass that way.
I use this option regularly.


----------



## Slim

STEINER said:


> Howth is the original northern DART terminus. Don't drive to Howth to commute into Tara Street, its out of your way as Howth is a cul de sac.
> 
> Depending on where exactly you are driving from, get a commuter train from any rail station from Dundalk to Donabate, or any Dart from Malahide.


 
Thanks. I see what you mean about Howth. I'm trying to avoid changing train so how far north can I get the train direct to Tara St?


----------



## Slim

Protocol said:


> http://www.irishrail.ie/media/dublinarea1.pdf?v=ge4drca
> 
> DART map.


Ah! Thanks for that link. It's much clearer than the DART map. So, Mlahide is the furthest north by which I can avoid changing trains! Can I park at Malahide station, safely?


----------



## Slim

gipimann said:


> If you're coming to Dublin via M1, park at Whitehall church and get a bus into the city centre. Parking is free and several bus routes pass that way.
> I use this option regularly.


 
Thanks Gipimann. I'm trying to avoid the early morning traffic into Dublin on M1, but that would be a good option if I was lucky with traffic.

Thanks all who posted. It has really helped. Slim


----------



## markpb

You don't need to change trains if you're travelling from Howth to Tara st.


----------



## nai

Hi Slim, where in the city are you going ? Is saving money or time a bigger priority ?


----------



## Slim

markpb said:


> You don't need to change trains if you're travelling from Howth to Tara st.


 
Thanks, yeah, I knew that but I want to get on the train as far north as possible and not change to get to Tara St. Previous poster has pointed out that Howth would not be as convenient as, say, Malahide.


----------



## Slim

nai said:


> Hi Slim, where in the city are you going ? Is saving money or time a bigger priority ?


 
I think I don't want to spend a night in Dublin hotel. Going to Dame Street, College Green area.


----------



## stephnyc

depending on the cost of staying malahide overnight - dont rule out using one of the commuter towns.. both balbriggan & maynooth, for example, have trains every 30mins or so in the morning & evening that take less than an hour into town and most dont need you to change at connolly

check that irishrail.ie homepage for times (the search results also show if you need to change trains)


----------



## Slim

Thanks all.

I think it only works for me if I drive to Malahide and get the DART from there at 8.07 or 8.25. The mainline trains are too slow/time consuming for my available time. Thanks again.


----------



## so-crates

Why Tara Street? Mainline train to Pearse and walk from there could also be considered, it is not much further frankly and it gets over the need to change trains. As for the time it would take, DARTs will be slower than mainline trains.


----------



## nai

Slim. It would be much quicker to park in swords and get the swords express straight into Tara street. [broken link removed] 
The service is brilliant at rush hour.


----------



## nai

Even better. Park in weight venue secure park and get swords express from there.http://www.parksmart.ie/airport/dublin/parking/airside_wright_venue_parking


----------



## Slim

so-crates said:


> Why Tara Street? Mainline train to Pearse and walk from there could also be considered, it is not much further frankly and it gets over the need to change trains. As for the time it would take, DARTs will be slower than mainline trains.


 
Perhaps so but the set times don't suit me. The DART seems to allow me to arrive at a D station later and get into the city centre by 9.00.


----------



## TarfHead

No car parks are 'secure'.


----------



## Slim

nai said:


> Even better. Park in weight venue secure park and get swords express from there.http://www.parksmart.ie/airport/dublin/parking/airside_wright_venue_parking


 
That seems a good option. Which will be easier to reach at about 8am, from the M1, Malahide or Swords Airside?


----------



## Slim

TarfHead said:


> No car parks are 'secure'.


 
I guess, but some will be more secure than others, I think!


----------



## nai

Slim said:


> That seems a good option. Which will be easier to reach at about 8am, from the M1, Malahide or Swords Airside?



Malahide will take you at least 15 minutes from M1 - rush hour, schools and then you have to park in DART Car park.

Airside will take about 5 mins from M1 (even though you pass within 1 minute of it - the off ramps don't allow for direct access approaching from or going North).

Easiest way is to get off M1 heading for Airport and head North towards Swords from Airport roundabout - Airside is about 1 Mile from Airport roundabout.


----------



## G7979

Not sure where you are coming from exactly - I get the 33X from Skerries/Lusk it goes through the Port tunnel - I get the bus at 7.20 (Lusk) and arrive at St Stephens Green at 8.15 approx There is a later bus I have gotten a couple of times at 7.40 arrives in St Stephens green approx 8.40 drops along the quays,  College Green, Trinity, Dawson St and Stephens Green


----------



## TarfHead

nai said:


> Malahide will take you at least 15 minutes from M1 - rush hour, schools and then you have to park in DART Car park.
> 
> Airside will take about 5 mins from M1 (even though you pass within 1 minute of it - the off ramps don't allow for direct access approaching from or going North).
> 
> Easiest way is to get off M1 heading for Airport and head North towards Swords from Airport roundabout - Airside is about 1 Mile from Airport roundabout.



There is an exit for Airside off the northbound lanes


----------



## nai

TarfHead said:


> There is an exit for Airside off the northbound lanes



Rereading my post - that's what I meant but didn't state ..... 

To expand - 

If Travelling South on M1 you cannot exit direct at Airside - you have to continue past it.

If you wish to Travel North on M1 from Airside you cannot join the M1 there - you can only join either at airport or Lissenhall


----------



## Slim

Thanks everyone who posted. It is much appreciated. Much to consider. Looks like Swords is favourite at the moment. Cheers! Slim.


----------

